# Touch Up Paint



## slowhand (Mar 26, 2020)

Does anyone know where you can get touch up paint for a TaylorMade Spider Black putter? I've emailed TaylorMade but had no response. I've thought of model paint but it doesn't exactly match


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

slowhand said:



			Does anyone know where you can get touch up paint for a TaylorMade Spider Black putter? I've emailed TaylorMade but had no response. I've thought of model paint but it doesn't exactly match
		
Click to expand...

Humbro, made the model paint when i was a kid, they had thousands of shades back then, why not do the whole not in a diff col?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 26, 2020)

If you go to a car paint specialist they have a scanner that scans the paint .
They will then mix a small bottle with a brush in it or a spray.
Get the spray and just spray some in the cap and dab on.
The spray is handy if you need to respray the whole head.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 26, 2020)

why is the bit you touch up in the house always slightly the wrong colour, if you look closely?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 26, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			why is the bit you touch up in the house always slightly the wrong colour, if you look closely?
		
Click to expand...

The pigment of the paint might look the same in daylight.
But under artificial light you can see the difference.
You can tell on a car if it’s had a door or panel painted so usually they do the whole side of the car.
You play golf in daylight so it shouldn’t be a issue if you don’t look to closely.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 27, 2020)

Bling Your Swing for a full refurb is a far better option, see the review I did yesterday. Work is absolutely top drawer plus when you're not going to get a game for a couple of months why not treat yourself and the putter and have it back brand new looking.

PS from previous experience TM paint is Tom Kite


----------

